# Japan Considers Tariffs On Frozen Beef.



## Vol (Jul 5, 2009)

Maybe they need a friendly reminder about their North Korean neighbors.

Regards, Mike

https://www.agweb.com/article/japan-considers-tariffs-as-frozen-beef-imports-rise-naa-sara-brown/


----------



## Tim/South (Dec 12, 2011)

I believe the tariff threat is a political move to pressure the U.S. into negotiating the ? transatlantic ? (or whatever it is called) that Trump pulled out of earlier. I guess we will need to negotiate some sort of no tariff trade agreement deal. I remember that Australia has some sort of agreement and beef trade is not under tariff.

Note the tariff is only for frozen beef used for grinding. They are not going to tariff the juicy steaks we export.


----------



## Waldo (Apr 29, 2016)

Yes we have a free trade agreement, with our Japanese friends, so we will probably kick your butts for a while in that market,mine you that trade deal took a long time to get.where you blokes will or do have advantage is the quantity of beef as in if the want a 20ton of one cut it can be supplied.Don't worry we are know having problems with our Chinese friends, due to jbs miss labeling beef.or it could be that we upset them when we fly over their islands they get a bit upset about that.it annoys you when our operations gets stuffed about by polotics.


----------



## Tim/South (Dec 12, 2011)

Waldo, does JBS still control the lions share of Aussie beef exports?


----------



## Waldo (Apr 29, 2016)

Yes Tim jbs have a big say in meat works and to a lesser feedlots.when they bought out AMH in the us they picked up the business here now they have did what the have done every where else and gobbled up every think they could.When they got a AMH that put them into a lot of export markets like
China and Japan. I, can't see them selling off their business here too much profit here.Just as a figure the Australian herd I think is 24 million and I think the us is 124 million


----------



## Vol (Jul 5, 2009)

Japan enacts tariff increase beginning August 1.

Regards, Mike

https://www.dtnpf.com/agriculture/web/ag/news/article/2017/07/28/japan-hikes-tariff-rate-50-imports


----------



## Palmettokat (Jul 10, 2017)

Saw this on Agweb also. I hope our Government stands firm here and does not falter as it has for so many times with too many previous administrations.


----------

